# Harely, what to do!



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

I am not one to believe a bird to be a lost cause. That's why I took in Harley a few months ago. He was fine with the other birds (after quarantine I had them all together in the large cage), just not people. I understand that, he's approx. 11 yrs. Never had human interaction or out of cage time and not the best diet either. I didn't flinch when he bit in to my finger and wouldn't let go. I have been patient as I will continue to be. Big Maggie our amazon was in worse shape and we got through his outer wall, earning his trust. Harley will sometimes eat millet from my hand, other times he will attack with no mercy! When ButterBall and Stella started breeding I moved Harley and Mr. Maggie out of the big cage and put them in my spare. They have been fine up until now. They were never really "buddies", Harley always stays to himself, but they tolerated each other and shared the food and water. There are 4 perches in this cage so plenty of space. Then last night Harley just went berserk, attacking Maggie throwing him to the floor and not allowing him on any of the perches. I quickly removed Maggie so no one got hurt, as I pulled him out Harley was still attacking. I am at a loss. I know that he may never be tame, I can accept that. That is the reason I took him in, to stop the cycle of rehoming that has been his life. He is here to stay no matter what. I am open to any ideas though. He is in great health, albeit he was a bit overweight when he first came to us but has taken to the new diet well and has lost some of that excess weight. What would cause such a sudden mood change??? Could it be hormones?? They are in the same room as the other birds (except the amazon, he is seperate).


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

**** males and their hormones! (that's all I reckon it is)

Lovely it is when they go through their hormonal stages, won't be long before he suddenly goes back to normal and will stop attacking poor Maggie.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

If there is any way you can get him into a cage where he can actually fly. An aviary 3 feet X 6 feet. He would lose weight and territory wouldn't be an issue. This would allow him to just be who he is and you can enjoy him all the same.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

That is what I am getting when we move, the husband is building me a large aviary type cage for all of my tiels. The other cage I have is quite large but not that big. We don't have the room to build one that big here (part of the reason we are moving). Only a few more months until the move. Should I just keep him seperate until then? He's always been nasty to me but never attacked the other birds before!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I would just to e on the safe side. They are capable of killing each other and it sounds like he has issues!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

"issues" is an understatement! The lady that he came from had called me to find him a home because she couldn't clean the cage. So I quickly placed him with one of my homes, who in turn tried to sell him because he wasn't tame. Something I told them in the beginning! To make a long story short I ended up buying him (yes a bird that I had given with cage ect...) and taking him in myself. He is 11 yrs old. He needs some sort of stability. So in some respect he definately has reason to have issues! Lol! Fits right in with my bunch of misfits!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm glad you accept him for what he is. Far too many people as you have experienced don't really understand that these guys have personalities and can't always be molded into the little shoulder decoration they were hoping for. He's fortunate to have found someone like you. I think you will enjoy your aviary. It gives them a chance to behave more naturally and that's always a good thing.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> I'm glad you accept him for what he is. Far too many people as you have experienced don't really understand that these guys have personalities and can't always be molded into the little shoulder decoration they were hoping for.


Whenever someone mentions to me that they are looking for a bird the first thing I tell them is that these are not domestic pets like cats and dogs. These are *wildanimals, and need to be treated as such. Even the most tame handfed baby can be unpredictable. A person that is not willing to accept that needs to think a little more about what they are getting in to. My house has a swinging door for birds, lol, thankfully I have a very understanding husband. Most I try to find homes for, some like Harley and Big Maggie are here forever. A bird can only handle be rehomed so many times! I am really looking forward to my aviary, because of our Canadian Climate it will have to be indoors but it will be wonderful all the same. My husband decided he had better build it quick before the flock grows much more. 

OT: I have already been talking to a lady who breeds whiteface pearl babies in this area about buying one of her femal chicks in the spring, I am seriously considering giving Mr. Maggie a chance to breed. He has a wonderful personality, what is your experience with breeding handfed birds? I'm not sure how good they are at being parents...*


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

They usually are good parents but I always put my breeding birds in a separate room in their own cage. Even these are large. 35 high 32 wide and 24 deep. I usually pull the babies to hand feed when the eldest is 21 days or so. Of course there are cases when you have to pull the babies sooner if the parents aren't keeping them warm enough or they start to pluck them. In any case it's not that hard. Even babies that you have to pull at a very young age (Tiny was 4 days old) You don't need to feed between midnight and 6 am. I always use a spoon as it is safer for the babies and allows them to have a natural feeding response. They take the food at their own pace and are less likely to aspirate food into their lungs.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

The cage that I have ButterBall and Stella in is approx. 3 1/2' high x 2' deep x 3' wide. The nest box is on the outside. I still let them come out during the day for a few flights around the room. Mr. Maggie is pretty much out most of the day following me around, as is Big Maggie who has a portable perch stand that goes from room to room. I can't wait until we move! With 4 kids, a husband, a dog and 5 birds and counting this house is just way to small! Lol!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

http://www.finchinfo.com/housing/panel_form_aviary_construction.php I used this idea. I found the screen doors on-line http://doitbest.com/Screen+and+storm+doors-Columbia+Mfg.-model-212000000204-doitbest-sku-160890.dib
I had to fit mine into the bay window in the dining room so I have 3 screen doors across the front. One at the back of the bay and two coming from that back one at the angle of the bay. I had to make a few little panels to fill in places like the sides. I put the whole thing on a sheet of plywood that I laid linoleum on (I had to add to it a bit to make the 9 foot width) and use pine shavings as a sub strait. I put rollers under it on the 2X4's that I used to make a frame for the base to sit on.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

I love that Sue! That is exactly what I want. I had never thought of using screen, I would worry about them chewing through. It does look really simple to put together as well (I like simple!) Thank you so much for the idea!


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

SweetSue that is a beautiful aviary. Yes, indeed, you are very clever.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

The screen is removed and you have to replace it with the cage wire. Not as simple as you thought huh? But I did it all myself (took me a month) and if you have a hubby to do it for you all the better.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> The screen is removed and you have to replace it with the cage wire. Not as simple as you thought huh? But I did it all myself (took me a month) and if you have a hubby to do it for you all the better.


Cage wire? All we have around here is galvanized steel cloth, is that safe?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's what I used. It's poly coated and the birds haven't chewed the coating off! 
http://www.twpinc.com/twpinc/control/product/~category_id=TWPCAT_BLK/~product_id=002X002D0410W36TBLK


----------

